# Introducing Myself



## Suzzanne

Hello All
First things first, I thought I'd better introduce myself 
My name us Suzanne, and I'll be moving to Cairo in June to start a new life with my husband and our two younger children. My husband moved to Cairo at the weekend, but me and the youngies are staying in the UK until our daughter finishes her gcses in June. Saying that I am visiting at the end of the month and we will all be coming out for UK February half term so that our daughter can look at schools etc  we are all very excited 

My husband has been searching for somewhere for us to live and he thinks he has found a nice villa in AlRehab. 3 bedrooms, garden etc and I was wondering how he would go about getting internet (broadband preferably). The villa has a phone line. He is not very technical really, bless him,  but I want to be able to skype him as I'm missing him so much. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

I'm looking forward to being part of this community 
Suzanne
x


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hello Suzzane and welcome to the forum

Lanson who uses the forum lives out that way and I am sure he will be able to help you, plus he has teenage children who go to school here in Cairo so another plus for you.

Once he has found a place it is quite easy to go on line but it generally takes two weeks!! 
but it can all be done over the phone and a technician lol will come out and set it up for you if need be plus they will call at your home for payment or you can pay through the bank.

February isnt the nicest month to visit as it can be cold and wet... no need to bring summer clothes with you as you wont get wearing them.

Maiden


----------



## Suzzanne

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello Suzzane and welcome to the forum
> 
> Lanson who uses the forum lives out that way and I am sure he will be able to help you, plus he has teenage children who go to school here in Cairo so another plus for you.
> 
> Once he has found a place it is quite easy to go on line but it generally takes two weeks!!
> but it can all be done over the phone and a technician lol will come out and set it up for you if need be plus they will call at your home for payment or you can pay through the bank.
> 
> February isnt the nicest month to visit as it can be cold and wet... no need to bring summer clothes with you as you wont get wearing them.
> 
> Maiden


Thankyou for the warm welcome MaidenScotland 
Lanson would seem like the person to speak to with regards to living in AlRehab with teenagers, thankyou, I shall PM him, or do you think he would think that a little rude??? But it would be soo nice to speak to another parent 

I shall pass the info on to my husband, I'm sure he'll be able to arrange internet  and thankyou for the information!

February may not be nice Cairo, but when you live in cold, wet England and the only summer we got was a week back in June, February temperature of 20C is summer weather for us!  But point taken and will pack plenty of warm clothes too! 

Su


----------



## bat

Yes welcome. Many expats in rehab. Many womens clubs Evan if your not into them good place to make friends find your feet. Bat


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanson wont mind you messaging him.. but you have to post 5 times before that facility comes into play.

It may say 20c on the weather forecast but that is in the direct sun lol... but come May the temperature warms up fast


----------



## Suzzanne

bat said:


> Yes welcome. Many expats in rehab. Many womens clubs Evan if your not into them good place to make friends find your feet. Bat


Thankyou for your welcome Bat 
And thankyou for the information, although I'm not really one for groups (especially women) it would be good to meet some new folk and make some new freinds  I will defo need a new running partner, my present one isn't coming with me  Am soo lookign forward to coming 
Su


----------



## Suzzanne

MaidenScotland said:


> Lanson wont mind you messaging him.. but you have to post 5 times before that facility comes into play.
> 
> It may say 20c on the weather forecast but that is in the direct sun lol... but come May the temperature warms up fast


Roll on May then 
Su


----------



## bat

Suzzanne said:


> Thankyou for your welcome Bat
> And thankyou for the information, although I'm not really one for groups (especially women) it would be good to meet some new folk and make some new freinds  I will defo need a new running partner, my present one isn't coming with me  Am soo lookign forward to
> I think you'll find most woman like that not ones for groups but it's a good way to meet like minded woman etc, find out about things much quicker. Also for your children to make friends find out about schools uni etc.once you find your feet and make friends then you can go it on your own. Though I have made some great great friends here through this medium. So now I don't go much ( working anyway) but it's a good place to have a good moan or get cheered up if you get Cairo blues, though never suffered them myself.
> Good luck
> Is your husband Egyptian as many woman here especially in rehab married to Egyptians


----------



## Suzzanne

bat said:


> I think you'll find most woman like that not ones for groups but it's a good way to meet like minded woman etc, find out about things much quicker.


True true  I shall look these groups up when I get here, I forgot that the women's network is far superior to any other source of info  thankyou! When I first had children, I joined all sorts of groups, but as the children got older, the mums all found their own ways, back to work, having more children, moving away..but at the time the friendships were invaluable 



bat said:


> Also for your children to make friends find out about schools uni etc.


I didn't think of that, I haven't joined groups for my childen for a long time now, I live in the village where my children grew up, with friends they made at toddler groups! It will be new and exciting for all of us  I also start work at an international school in Cairo in August, but it would be good to have friends outside of work too  What sort of work do you do?



bat said:


> Cairo blues


  fingers crossed eh, will come to you for top tips o how to avoid them  How long have you been in Cairo?



bat said:


> Is your husband Egyptian as many woman here especially in rehab married to Egyptians


No, he is English too  he decided that he wanted a change at work and applied to work in Cairo  and so here we are!!!
Su


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi,

Would recommend Etisalat for the internet connection, and it takes couple of days now to get it fixed, a week max.

A female ruining in the streets in Egypt........You should probably reconsider the idea......

Best of luck!


----------



## Suzzanne

DeadGuy said:


> Hi,


Hello DeadGuy! What a name??? Can I ask the origin???



DeadGuy said:


> Would recommend Etisalat for the internet connection, and it takes couple of days now to get it fixed, a week max.


Thankyou ~ I will pass this info onto my husband, hopefully this time next week we'll be skyping  



DeadGuy said:


> A female ruining in the streets in Egypt........You should probably reconsider the idea......


Hahahahaha!!! Hmmmmmm!!! No, I wont be street running, as it will be far too hot for that anyway, but yes, I hadn't thought of the cultural side of thngs for running, although I wear long running trousers here anyway, but a short sleeved T-shirt or even a vest ~ Oooerrr, I'll be stoned!!! 
Hopefully, there's a gym with air conditioning ans running machines somewhere in AlRehab? 



DeadGuy said:


> Best of luck!


Thankyou kindly 
Su


----------



## DeadGuy

Suzzanne said:


> Hello DeadGuy! What a name??? Can I ask the origin???
> 
> Thankyou ~ I will pass this info onto my husband, hopefully this time next week we'll be skyping
> 
> Hahahahaha!!! Hmmmmmm!!! No, I wont be street running, as it will be far too hot for that anyway, but yes, I hadn't thought of the cultural side of thngs for running, although I wear long running trousers here anyway, but a short sleeved T-shirt or even a vest ~ Oooerrr, I'll be stoned!!!
> Hopefully, there's a gym with air conditioning ans running machines somewhere in AlRehab?
> 
> Thankyou kindly
> Su


It's just a nickname! LOL!

The connection should be fixed and ready in few days, hopefully anyway since you said his place already got the land line......

And it doesn't really matter what you're wearing or what you're not wearing, a walking female draws enough attention in here, mind you a RUNNING foreign one!

Good luck!


----------



## aykalam

Suzzanne said:


> Hahahahaha!!! Hmmmmmm!!! No, I wont be street running, as it will be far too hot for that anyway, but yes, I hadn't thought of the cultural side of thngs for running, although I wear long running trousers here anyway, but a short sleeved T-shirt or even a vest ~ Oooerrr, I'll be stoned!!!
> Hopefully, there's a gym with air conditioning ans running machines somewhere in AlRehab?
> 
> 
> Thankyou kindly
> Su


Hi Su,

Yes, there is an air conditioned gym inside AL Rehab club with all sorts of machines. I have never used the gym myself though. Also, there is an outdoor track where lots of people (both male and female) walk or run. And you would not get stoned in Egypt unless you smoke something special, but you will get the stares no matter what you do or wear, so enjoy


----------



## Lanason

Well I've been here a Year and have got few of the "T-shirts" you may be needing help with.
We live in a villa in Rehab and have sorted out t'internet, got kids into school and have most things under control.

We have 2 kids here - girl 14 and boy 12 - and 2 at Uni in the UK.

how old are your kids?
which school are you thinking of?
where is the Villa and how much (I can tell you if the deal is OK or not)?

pm me if you wish . . . .


----------



## Kid

*Welcome To You And The Young Mates*


----------



## Suzzanne

aykalam said:


> Hi Su,
> 
> Yes, there is an air conditioned gym inside AL Rehab club with all sorts of machines. I have never used the gym myself though. Also, there is an outdoor track where lots of people (both male and female) walk or run. And you would not get stoned in Egypt unless you smoke something special, but you will get the stares no matter what you do or wear, so enjoy


Excellent news, thankyou Aykalam  
And I gave up smoking 5 years ago, replaced smoking with food ~ which is why I now have to run 
I dont know if I'll enjoy people staring at me though   
Su


----------



## Suzzanne

Lanason said:


> Well I've been here a Year and have got few of the "T-shirts" you may be needing help with.
> We live in a villa in Rehab and have sorted out t'internet, got kids into school and have most things under control.
> 
> We have 2 kids here - girl 14 and boy 12 - and 2 at Uni in the UK.
> 
> how old are your kids?
> which school are you thinking of?
> where is the Villa and how much (I can tell you if the deal is OK or not)?
> 
> pm me if you wish . . . .



Thankyou for the info Lanason...I have sent you a PM


----------



## Suzzanne

Kid said:


> *Welcome To You And The Young Mates*


Thankyou for your kind welcome Kid


----------



## aykalam

Suzzanne said:


> I dont know if I'll enjoy people staring at me though
> Su


err, no you won't enjoy it. I have tried to ignore it but there are times when it gets under my skin. It's important that you realise you will get these looks even if you don't leave Rehab. I once confronted the security guys in the street, who had actually stopped and turned to get a better look of me. They never saw that coming :fish:


----------



## Suzzanne

aykalam said:


> err, no you won't enjoy it. I have tried to ignore it but there are times when it gets under my skin. It's important that you realise you will get these looks even if you don't leave Rehab. I once confronted the security guys in the street, who had actually stopped and turned to get a better look of me. They never saw that coming :fish:


Grrrrr to folk staring at you!! But why/what are they staring at??


----------



## MaidenScotland

Suzzanne said:


> Grrrrr to folk staring at you!! But why/what are they staring at??




They are staring at your beauty, your legs, your nipples, your hair, the fact that you are not Egyptian and might be up for it... the tend to get up close and personal if they can.


----------



## aykalam

Suzzanne said:


> Grrrrr to folk staring at you!! But why/what are they staring at??


Anything that moves, really. I find it sooooooooo rude :boxing:


----------



## Suzzanne

MaidenScotland said:


> They are staring at your beauty, your legs, your nipples, your hair, the fact that you are not Egyptian and might be up for it... the tend to get up close and personal if they can.


Top Tips needed then!!! How do you get rid of unwanted attention, perhaps I'll have to learn how to tell someone to "Go away and leave me alone" in street arabic!!! Yuck at the thought that someone might think I was up for it!! uuurrrghhhh!!!


----------



## Suzzanne

aykalam said:


> Anything that moves, really. I find it sooooooooo rude :boxing:


I bet


----------



## Lanason

I have sold my wife and daughter many times for millions of camels - (if only they had the camels !!!)


----------



## Suzzanne

Lanason said:


> I have sold my wife and daughter many times for millions of camels - (if only they had the camels !!!)


Harsh!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Suzzanne said:


> Harsh!!




His wife and kids never even got an offer for him


----------



## Suzzanne

MaidenScotland said:


> His wife and kids never even got an offer for him


That's sad


----------



## bat

Suzzanne said:


> That's sad


And of course they love it when you answer back. They will live on the story for years. Best to just keep moving and ignore them completely. After a while you tend to see a situation before it develops and avoid it.


----------



## GM1

concerning internet: you will need the latest payment slip AND a copy of the ID from the owner of the landline. With Etisalat you get a dongle for first use. Check out their website.


----------



## bat

GM1 said:


> concerning internet: you will need the latest payment slip AND a copy of the ID from the owner of the landline. With Etisalat you get a dongle for first use. Check out their website.


That's were the fun begins, if your landlord not up for it don't sign. And check out landlord with others first before you sign. Can be nightmare.


----------

